# Area 51 The Reply is now published!



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We will be republishing the classic Area 51 series by the end of the month at $2.99, not $7.99. So please wait until Who Dares Wins Publishing gets the books up there at a more reader-friendly price.

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.
And here is the new cover for the book:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob. We'll consider this the thread for the book -- you can change the title (using Modify) when it's republished and repriced. 

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

At $2.99 I can definitely put on another cup of coffee and wait for a while.  I look forward to the launch!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And we are working on a new cover for this one too.  Hope to have the entire series up in ebook in about two weeks.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Look forward to the release


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

But soon, very soon.  Just received rights reversion from Random House in the mail today.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yay! Go Bob Go! Congrats.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The book is in process of being formatted and will be uploaded in the next two weeks. Here is the new cover!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 The Reply will be published this week.  The first book of the classic series, Area 51, is now available!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations!  I bet it felt good to have the rights back, since the other publishers weren't going anywhere with them anyway.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

It is nice.  We've got all nine books in the series plus my two Psychic Warrior books.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

rea 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all...http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've been thinking about buying your books in the series, Bob, but my TBR list is really long. Since the price is going to go down (and these sound like books that I'll love), I will be picking them up when the price change is complete. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## kimandjenn (Apr 1, 2011)

I must say, your book sounds interesting. Sounds like a very exciting time for your book. I'll check it out.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all..









http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all..


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all..









http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all..










http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all..








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all..








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all..








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305648970&sr=8-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all..








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Bob,

This looks great, I'm going to go check it out. Thanks!

G.H.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.

What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## fshamas (Jan 5, 2014)

Some many self replies


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 was the most secret place in America. But it was only one piece in a puzzle that stretched from Egypt's Pyramids to the mysterious face on Mars...

Part of a plan begun 5,000 years ago by those who had been here before. And are coming back.

When scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte uncovered the stunning truth about Area 51--a "training area" on Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada--they opened up a Pandora's box kept hidden from the American public for fifty years.








What they uncovered explained decades of UFO sightings--and the most baffling mysteries of history from the Great Pyramid to Easter Island.

But these findings were only the beginning. Now a signal has come in from outer space: our first contact with extraterrestrials. The message said they were coming. It didn't say they had been here before...and left something behind. But what waited deep within the Rift Valley of Ethiopia and inside an ancient Chinese tomb would determine Earth's fate. The dawning of a new age. Or the destruction of us all.

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Reply-ebook/dp/B00515M1OW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

